# Game over ;(



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I'm on first cycle on Diui and I am currently d11 post iui and the af has come I rang clinic and they said I need go back in tomorrow door scan and re start again 

I have pcos and just been on puregon.. And hog pregnal trigger has anyone has sucess with iui and pcos or am I just wasting money feel so upset I was convicted had worked 

Plus been given warning at work and they don't know not the best to understand either feel like everything is crumbling around me


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry it hasn't worked this time. Hang in there, this stage feels awful but you'll slowly pick yourself back up and try again


----------

